# sc18v2 set up



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi just wondering what the best set up was for the sc18v2 .My car is running very good but some times it fish talles .Im running purple rears and we are running on osite carppet is there anything i can do to the tires or set up and as the race goes on the car starts to handel better it like it needs to warm up but if there are any tips that would be great thanks.How would you set up lipos on the sc18v2 thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

what tire compound are you using?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Oval or road course?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Try wide green rears and orange fronts. Most of us are using Nifteck tire traction compound. Full on the rear and 1/4 inside fronts.


----------



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi its road corse and i don,t use tire compound im up here in london ontario canada where can i get nifteck on the web thanks.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Try niftech.com. I didn't spell it correctly the first time. The tires are available from brpracing.com. Good luck in your racing.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey there,

You may have your diff too tight....you want it to slip about one to two foot. 

Also make should all of the screws are tight in the rear and on the t-bar. One loose screw could cause issues. 

Check the damper disks, you want little pressure on the them with some 100 wt shock oil for dampering fluid. 
Tang


----------



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi thanks for the tips .Where can i get nascar sticker kits for 1/18 scale bodys and fiteck tire compound where can i get that do you sell it Bud .At the end of march we are haveing a big 2 day seasond ending in london ontario canada for those who are interested this is our club event open to all interested .This will be big as we are getting about 35 guys on tuesdays for regular raceing so maybe 5 heats of 10 racers at a time lots of traffic :drunk: . This will b a road corse .Just thought i would put it out there its about 45 mintes from port huron mi.Me and my 2 kids are the only BRP representives at this race everybody else will be xray   .Im sure that we will beat some of them . :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't have the Niftech tirer stuff for sale but they always have a ad in car action and I think they sell direct. You have to use some sort of tire stuff dry does not get it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you can check out the web site:
http://www.niftech.com/

any tire compound will do


----------

